# Best I've heard of



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 8, 2011)

There is a name for the signs out front of churches, I can't recall what it is. Many of you will remember the old way of having to place each letter. These new digital signs are great. A friend told me of one he saw close to home.

 "Sign broke, message inside"


----------

